# Maxima LED Side mirrors NOT WORKING



## Mitch"s Maxima (Jul 15, 2018)

Hello, new this group! Just brought a 2013 Maxima SV! LOVE IT !!!
However the side mirror led turn signals DO NOT WORK  Does Anyone know a quick fix for this problem? Thanks in Advance !!!


----------

